# Freddie's Friday Nights



## Freddie's Hobbies (Jun 26, 2005)

Do to the high demand in racers wanting to race. We were asked, and have decided to run on Friday nights. Racing will start at 6, but will be subject to change as we see how long it will take guys to get here after work. 

We will run the BRP's and perhaps some vintage 1/10 scales, basically anything that shows up we will fit you in some where.  

Hope to see you


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

Are you talking ROAD or OVAL?


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies (Jun 26, 2005)

We will do oval with a road course in there once or twice a month. It would be nice to have a nice mix, not always the same thing each week.


----------



## ZOOOOM (Mar 24, 2003)

HAS LONG AS YOU DON"T RUSH US LIKE YOU DID TODAY, FREDDIE. Just kidding looking forward to fridays. Thanks again


----------



## tcian (Jul 20, 2006)

Thanks alot freddie


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Freddie >> If You could post like a week in advance when It will be oval. I want to get some runs in before the BRP series starts. I also forgot to give You flyers for the shop so I will send some.


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

THANK YOU FREDDIE....YOU ROCK MAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## losiman2 (Mar 27, 2006)

thanks freddie some of us can run road and oval at the same time with that chicane in the straight away thing we do :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

BudBartos said:


> Freddie >> If You could post like a week in advance when It will be oval. I want to get some runs in before the BRP series starts. I also forgot to give You flyers for the shop so I will send some.


Yes - post when you will run oval on a Friday night. I would like to get a test and tune day in before April 20th.


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies (Jun 26, 2005)

Well we will run mostly oval. It will help the new guys getting into it if they only have to worry about turning one way. We will throw a few roads in every now and then, but the first few will be just oval :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Is there a race this Friday? And if so what is it? I don't know Yet if I can make it just wondering.


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

IF THERE IS A RACE I'M IN :thumbsup: :thumbsup: FRIDAY OR SATURDAY


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies (Jun 26, 2005)

Yes, This Friday there is a race. I told a few guys we would race each week on Friday nights. I would like everyone to get here so we could start at 6:30 but we will play it by ear. It will be OVAL this Friday who is in ? 

Saturday IS an All oval day as well. The Hooters Tour will be here Saturday. No there are alot of those guy who run BRP's as well, W need to contact them so they bring them and you guys can do two days of racing :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Sorry no racing for Me this weekend.


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

Anybody Wanna Race???????


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

I am taking the week end off!


----------



## losiman2 (Mar 27, 2006)

no racin for me this weekend


----------



## tcian (Jul 20, 2006)

im racing at classic sorry freddie have to get ready for the open LOL


----------



## Bill Weaver (Jan 16, 2006)

Not this friday but 3/30 for sure


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

I'm in for the 30th even if it is with the old V1. Anyone interested in running Legends on Fri. nights also?


----------



## Bill Weaver (Jan 16, 2006)

not a legend but I have a spec truck I will bring


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

Bill Weaver said:


> not a legend but I have a spec truck I will bring


SPEC TRUCK????? LETS DO CLASSIC NASCAR.....I HAVE MINE ON ORDER :thumbsup: I'M IN FOR THE 30TH....CAN'T WAIT


----------



## Bill Weaver (Jan 16, 2006)

classic nascar it is, what are you running Pettys talladega??


----------



## d_man (Apr 6, 2006)

i am in for the 30 what gear and tire set up is the fastest need all the help i can get see you guys friday night 6:30 will be pushing it close but will do my best nothing like a little practice before the race. :freak: :freak:


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

Bill Weaver said:


> classic nascar it is, what are you running Pettys talladega??


I GOT THE TALLADEGA AND A CHARGER...ALSO PETTY DECALS (STP) AND #15 MOTORCRAFT DECALS....SO I'M NOT SURE IF I'LL DO THE PETTY FORD OR PUT THEM ON THE DODGE


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies (Jun 26, 2005)

Well it looks like we will ahve a nice turn out on the 30th, what are we doing this eveing ?


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

No race for Me this weekend.


----------



## Marty Mangione (Jan 7, 2004)

Nor I, But i will be AT FREDDYS FRIDAY THE 30TH TO RACE MY BRP ON HIS OVAL TRACK. Marty TsB


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

If it was about half as far I'd probably be there every Friday. I'm going to try to make it every other week and all the summer series races. (I haven't got my son's baseball schedule yet though.) Bud, are you going to be there next week?


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

martian 710>> At this point I'm hoping to go on the 30th. I will post later in the week when I'm sure.


----------



## Bill Weaver (Jan 16, 2006)

Dave: what decals did you get. Are they 1/10? are they vinyl? Are there others available? and where did they come from?I think #15 motorcraft was Bud Moore's car HE'S COOL


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

Bill Weaver said:


> Dave: what decals did you get. Are they 1/10? are they vinyl? Are there others available? and where did they come from?I think #15 motorcraft was Bud Moore's car HE'S COOL


BILL I GOT THEM FROM AN eBay! STORE...BIG DADDYS HOBBIES AND MORE....THEY USE TO BE BOLINK.YES THEY'RE 1/10TH AND VINYL...THEY JUST HAD THE 43 & 15 BUT THEY HAVE ALL KINDS OF 1/10TH NUMBERS IN 3 OR 4 COLORS....THE 15 I GOT IS GEOFF BODINE....BUT ITS ALSO RICKY RUDD..OH YEAH THEY LOOK GREAT.....I PLAN ON DOING THE PETTY FORD....IF YOU WANT A #15 SHEET OR A #43 I BOUGHT AN EXTRA OF EACH......ONLY $5.00 (43)...$3.50(15)


----------



## losiman2 (Mar 27, 2006)

davon would buy something for BIG DADDYS :drunk:


----------



## K-5 CAPER (Sep 30, 2006)

Freddie,could you please post directions for your palace of fun via turnpike exit rt. 44,I guess rt.14 is a nightmare around 4 pm to 6 pm.Thanks !!


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

K-5 CAPER said:


> Freddie,could you please post directions for your palace of fun via turnpike exit rt. 44,I guess rt.14 is a nightmare around 4 pm to 6 pm.Thanks !!


DAN,JUST GO ONE MORE EXIT ON THE TURNPIKE,TURN LEFT ON RT.44...THAT WILL TAKE YOU BACK TO THE RT.44/RT.14 INTERSECTION....THEN JUST GO THE REGULAR WAY TO FREDDIES :thumbsup: DAVE


----------



## K-5 CAPER (Sep 30, 2006)

Thanks dave


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies (Jun 26, 2005)

If your coming to my place from the west just go one more ext to the Rt 44 exit. make a right heading south on 44. Take that all the way into Ravenna. Go over Main street. Go to the second stop sign and make a right. Go through two stop signs and I am on the left


----------



## Bill Weaver (Jan 16, 2006)

Dave thanks I will also have 2 done #71 k&k insurance and #44 custom trim products. cool story: the guy who started me in automatic transmissions built the #44 in N.C. with Banjo Mathews in 69-70


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

Bill Weaver said:


> Dave thanks I will also have 2 done #71 k&k insurance and #44 custom trim products. cool story: the guy who started me in automatic transmissions built the #44 in N.C. with Banjo Mathews in 69-70


COOL,CAN'T WAIT  I'LL ONLY HAVE THE 43 FORD....ARE THERE ANY OTHERS GOING TO RUN 1/10TH SPEC ON THE 30TH...TRUCK OR CLASSIC NASCAR...WE'LL RUN THEM TOGETHER IF WE HAVE TO... :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGKAHUNA (Nov 27, 2006)

Brp's And Li-po Batteries And A Brushless Air Plane Motor.

Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes 
Li-po Li-po Li-po

Mr. Li-po


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Sorry lipos are not permitted in the points races. You can try to run them on none points nights however.


----------



## BIGKAHUNA (Nov 27, 2006)

Brp Racing This Friday????????


----------



## BIGKAHUNA (Nov 27, 2006)

Ok Bud Cool Li-pos Coming.

I Can Run Just Get No Points, Right.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

BIGKAHUNA said:


> Ok Bud Cool Li-pos Coming.
> 
> I Can Run Just Get No Points, Right.


as long as you can drive it! Just no points or a shot at the BIG trophy!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

BIGKAHUNA said:


> Ok Bud Cool Li-pos Coming.
> 
> I Can Run Just Get No Points, Right.


In none points race You can run anything. In points race You can run but do not count. Get several packs


----------



## d_man (Apr 6, 2006)

:wave: bud what gear and tire setup is best for freddies track have to try my best to be better than nicole for summer series. any info would be much appreciated thanks alot also need to know if niftec is okay to use or does freddie prefer paragon.also want to thank freddie for operrtonity to race on friday nights lets show him what world class racers are brp group are. :thumbsup:


----------



## losiman2 (Mar 27, 2006)

freddie is allergic to paragon so use hiftech only or jack the gripper but thats no good for brp and we ran purple rears for road course but i always ran green rears for oval there and orange fronts but i haven't had any luck with the middy there so tires might change i think we ran like 9/48 gears but cant remember for sure.. :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Last time on the oval is was Purple right rear green left, High bite orange fronts. Gear seems to be 9/48. One thing We will have to find out is that the track will not be run in as much as when We ran oval on sundays. So maybe both rears purple. Will just have to see.
Mid motor was better than the standard.


----------



## losiman2 (Mar 27, 2006)

hey guys i'm gonna try to make it next friday to freddies but no promises yet what are we running.. :thumbsup:


----------



## Marty Mangione (Jan 7, 2004)

Hay i was wondering if anyone wants to run a truck brp class?? Bill Weaver and I are bringing our truck bodies to run the 30th. Marty TsB


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

BIIIIIIIIIIIIILL WEAVER....YOU GOT A PM :thumbsup:


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

Marty Mangione said:


> Hay i was wondering if anyone wants to run a truck brp class?? Bill Weaver and I are bringing our truck bodies to run the 30th. Marty TsB


Mine's going to have a truck body on it for the 30th. :thumbsup:


----------



## ZOOOOM (Mar 24, 2003)

Is this Friday going to be Oval or road course


----------



## losiman2 (Mar 27, 2006)

i dont have a truck body  i'll have to get me one them there truck bodies


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

ZOOOOM said:


> Is this Friday going to be Oval or road course


Oval


----------



## Bill Weaver (Jan 16, 2006)

Freddie>> will spec motors be available for use on friday. Dave>> no I dont have any, well maybe 1or 2 very small 1/24 leftovers. try autozone or advance auto parts Losidude>> BRP trucks and classic nascar on spec truck platform.. BRING YOURS


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

THANKS ANYWAY BILL :thumbsup:


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

losiman2 said:


> i dont have a truck body  i'll have to get me one them there truck bodies


MAKE SURE ITS A FORD :thumbsup:


----------



## OrangeRacer (May 15, 2003)

Count me in for racing on the 30th.


----------



## losiman2 (Mar 27, 2006)

i don't have a classic nascar body yet either. MAN I GOT NUTIN !!!!!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Looks like I'm in for this friday :thumbsup:


----------



## d_man (Apr 6, 2006)

hey bud please make sure you have plenty of truck bodies friday night


----------



## Marty Mangione (Jan 7, 2004)

Bud could you bring me a set of the rear pod plates for the 300 size motors? See ya Friday!! Marty TsB


----------



## nitrojeff (Jul 23, 2005)

sent you a message Bud. truck bodies and body posts please.


----------



## losiman2 (Mar 27, 2006)

well guys i will come friday if you don't mind if i dont have the right body but i prob won't run both classes as i will have my oldest son with me and that would be a little much for me to keep track of..


----------



## losiman2 (Mar 27, 2006)

hey bud could you please bring me a truck body and a big block plate set.. thanks


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Looks like a good BRP showing Friday.....test and tune for the big summer series! See you on Friday!!!!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Truck bodies only have 3 will have more next week. Pod plates will have to see if I get them.


----------



## Marty Mangione (Jan 7, 2004)

Friday is gonna be a BLAST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! can`t wait, like a kid in a candy shop. Marty TsB


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

See Ya all Friday night !!!!! :wave:


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

Not all of us, I have to work. I will think about you all having fun will I make money. I am working on switching days for the Summer races so I can have fun too.


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

Hey Freddie.....how Early Is Too Early To Get To The Track On Friday????? Dave


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies (Jun 26, 2005)

I Open at 11 am. You can get here then if you like. I am here all day and night not to worry. Looking forward to seeing everybody :dude:


----------



## Marty Mangione (Jan 7, 2004)

Body posts, a few more arms and 4 sets of lg pod plates, some black gold and voodoo drops Please. that should take care of the short bus garage for the moment. Thank you. Marty TsB


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

New pod plates did not come in.


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

I have to work too...maybe next week.


----------



## losiman2 (Mar 27, 2006)

racin starts at what 6 - 6:30 i should be there around 4:00 or so :thumbsup:


----------



## tcian (Jul 20, 2006)

ill be there 4.30 or so


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies (Jun 26, 2005)

Thank you everyone who came. 

03-30-2007 


Best Heat Lap/Time for BRP: 
Nitro Jeff with 57/5:02.16

-- BRP - A Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 1 109 10:03.52 Nitro Jeff :thumbsup: 
2 8 103 10:01.35 dave Lazor 
3 2 102 10:05.02 Bill Weaver 
4 5 99 10:01.09 Brett Watson 
5 6 96 10:01.97 Dave Sees 
6 7 94 10:03.26 Mark 
7 9 92 9:55.24 Nicole 
8 4 70 6:58.68 Dennis Miller 
9 3 26 2:18.54 Marty  

Best Heat Lap/Time for BRP Pro: 
Bud Bartos with 66/5:03.39

-- BRP Pro - A Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 2 127 10:01.17 Mike Elwood 
2 1 126 10:02.81 Bud Bartos 
3 3 121 10:03.45 Freddie


----------



## K-5 CAPER (Sep 30, 2006)

Bud,how many laps did you do in the heats at Freddies when you ran 16D motor??


----------



## K-5 CAPER (Sep 30, 2006)

Micro,any idea how much battery you had left after the 10 minute main?


----------



## BIGKAHUNA (Nov 27, 2006)

how many hours to charge batteries???????

how long did you run??????

li-po man


----------



## nitrojeff (Jul 23, 2005)

Super freakin' fun!! Nice racin' ! See y'all soon.


----------



## BIGKAHUNA (Nov 27, 2006)

3.5 min of racing. wow 3 .5 minutes. man that is so much fun. watching batteries chaerge. you guys have got to look at what your doing. 3 hours of battery charging.

mr li-po man

lets say you go to work. you put on your work clothes 7.5 hours. you get paid for 1/2 hour. can you add that?????????????


----------



## nitrojeff (Jul 23, 2005)

BIGKAHUNA said:


> how many hours to charge batteries???????
> 
> how long did you run??????
> 
> li-po man


batteries peak in 20 min or so. I repeaked the same pack after the first race in about 7 min. 10 minute main was great!!


----------



## BIGKAHUNA (Nov 27, 2006)

wooooooow. i need a beer.


----------



## losiman2 (Mar 27, 2006)

our batts take 15 to 20 min to charge and will run for prob 15 min who needs lipo to brps... :tongue:


----------



## BIGKAHUNA (Nov 27, 2006)

27 min of battery watchin. and 10 mins of racin is awsome.

tell boss. you will work for 10 min every 30 min. he will say! you going to have some fun. on your time.


----------



## losiman2 (Mar 27, 2006)

great racin guys cant wait to try a 300 4 cell truck those look FAST !!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGKAHUNA (Nov 27, 2006)

wow lots of beer drinker tonight


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

I had a great time tonight. My poor little truck looked out of place out there though. I can't wait to upgrade to my new V2 and get a big block under the hood though. Thanks for letting us run Fridays Freddie it was definitely worth the 85 mile drive. Everybody have a good Easter, I'll see you in 2 weeks. Brett


----------



## BIGKAHUNA (Nov 27, 2006)

friday night at the race track


----------



## losiman2 (Mar 27, 2006)

get over it no need for lipos in brp car they cost almost as much as they car and are unnecessary


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

BIGKAHUNA said:


> 3.5 min of racing. wow 3 .5 minutes. man that is so much fun. watching batteries chaerge. you guys have got to look at what your doing. 3 hours of battery charging.
> 
> mr li-po man
> 
> lets say you go to work. you put on your work clothes 7.5 hours. you get paid for 1/2 hour. can you add that?????????????


I only used about 380mah per 5 min. qualifier!!! My batteries cost me $2.30 a cell I love these little buggers!!!


----------



## BIGKAHUNA (Nov 27, 2006)

bret your the man. wow thats alot of drivin. glad you had fun! i just like to kid! and get you guys all worked up ! he he he
i want to come and race also. had to do the hunny do thing tonight. but will try to be there next week.
freddie is a good guy! i said to him no more fun! he has to work. but the pop is good.

1/4 scale is coming. can't wait. 

think brp will do 380 foot run line??????


----------



## losiman2 (Mar 27, 2006)

yep there great cells cheep and run as long as it takes to charge   :thumbsup:


----------



## losiman2 (Mar 27, 2006)

yea about 5 laps in 5 min heat :hat:


----------



## BIGKAHUNA (Nov 27, 2006)

losi is a nasty vehicle.

lets race.

lst2 i have! oh heck that is losi! he he he


----------



## BIGKAHUNA (Nov 27, 2006)

mamba 8000


----------



## BIGKAHUNA (Nov 27, 2006)

kid kahuna is watching. he said he will really whomp you guys in brp.

he will take on all racers.


----------



## BIGKAHUNA (Nov 27, 2006)

i better go to bed! lol. having to much fun! woooooooooooo hooooooooooooo


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

Bud please post the rules for the truck class asap so I can get what I need together for the week after next. What is the part # for the motor we are going to use? Is it the associated #21210?


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

HAD A GREAT TIME FRIDAY...10 MINUTE MAIN WAS FUUUUUUUUUN :thumbsup: HOPE TO SEE MORE CLASSIC NASCARS IN THE FUTURE........SEE YOU ALL NEXT RACE...CAN'T WAIT


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

K-5 CAPER said:


> Bud,how many laps did you do in the heats at Freddies when you ran 16D motor??


The record is 62 by Wayne


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

K-5 CAPER said:


> Micro,any idea how much battery you had left after the 10 minute main?


about 1.5 min at a 10 amp discharge.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

*Brushless vs The New Bud's Motor*

Bud and I had a very close race. He was using the new (what will one day be the stock) motor, and I a 5400Kv brushless. Our lap times were very even, and if I were a better oval driver, I think we would have been spot on equal. 
My Car set up:
2x orange fronts
front right blue progressive spring
front left orange progressive spring
Blue rear
49 tooth spur (from the scalpel)
12 tooth pinion
4 cell Team Scream pack
Brushless settings:
High timing
20% drag brake
Medium punch control

I was really happy with the car's performance on the 5400Kv motor. I think the brushless is more efficient than the speed 300. I did not dump in the main.

___________________________________________________________


I will be putting a truck together for the summer series! That will be a fun class.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

BIGKAHUNA said:


> mamba 8000


Mr. Bigkahuna - you sure have a lot to say. Can't wait to see your brushless Lipo car on the track.


----------



## losiman2 (Mar 27, 2006)

Micro_Racer said:


> The record is 62 by Wayne



micro he said stock motor wayne's motors are not stock..


----------



## losiman2 (Mar 27, 2006)

oh yea thanks to all the guys and freddie to last night my son loved it he wants to come back all the time now he really liked marshalling. I'll get him a car together soon but i don't have any electronics for it yet so got to get some..i got a servo just need an esc and reciever and radio.. :thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

losiman2 said:


> oh yea thanks to all the guys and freddie to last night my son loved it he wants to come back all the time now he really liked marshalling. I'll get him a car together soon but i don't have any electronics for it yet so got to get some..i got a servo just need an esc and reciever and radio.. :thumbsup:


I have some electronics around that I could part with...let me know if you are interested.


----------



## losiman2 (Mar 27, 2006)

sent ya pm micro..thanks


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

Mirco,

What body were you guys running? 


Freddie,
Will you be racing next Friday?


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies (Jun 26, 2005)

TangTester said:


> Mirco,
> 
> Freddie,
> Will you be racing next Friday?


Thas a good question  From the talk of it its good Friday ? I dont know and then easter ? I never look at anything so I am clueless. If we have enough guys that want to sure :thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

TangTester said:


> Mirco,
> 
> What body were you guys running?


Bud and I were running the wedge. I can not race this Friday or the next. See you all on the First Points Night (April 20th)


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

losiman2 said:


> sent ya pm micro..thanks


Let me look and get you some prices...it will be a great deal!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

K-5 CAPER said:


> Bud,how many laps did you do in the heats at Freddies when you ran 16D motor??


With the stock on 6 cell Best I went was 61 laps.

Super fun night of racing guys what a blast. I was dizzy for like 30 min afterwords 126 laps WOW. Good job Micro on hitting the right setup for the 10 min main.
The new class is going to work out real well. I think I will put a limit on the gearing will advise later. As You seen I dumped at about 9:30 finished but slow.
Not bad for a $10.00 motor and $10.00 battery pack that I ran 3 times  

Looks like the next friday night test session will be on the 13th !!!!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

martian 710 said:


> Bud please post the rules for the truck class asap so I can get what I need together for the week after next. What is the part # for the motor we are going to use? Is it the associated #21210?


Thats the one I will have some at the next test night along with the pod plates.
Simple rules 4 cell 2/3A #21210 motor with a $15.00 claim rule on it. They have a flat spot on the shaft so it will be easy to check. Truck body with rear enclosed like stock cars on bumper trim line, rear spoiler max 1 1/4 tall from bed top. I may limit gear to 10 tooth pinion as biggest and 45 tooth spur as smallest You can gear anyway within those those base sizes. I don't want them to be too fast and I do want them to go 10 min with no problem.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Tang You better go to Toledo on sat. or Sunday. I think We are shooting for the 13th.


Freddie >>>> Thanks it was fun but I forgot to drive Your dozer  Maybe next time :thumbsup:


----------



## losiman2 (Mar 27, 2006)

BudBartos said:


> Tang You better go to Toledo on sat. or Sunday. I think We are shooting for the 13th.
> 
> 
> Freddie >>>> Thanks it was fun but I forgot to drive Your dozer  Maybe next time :thumbsup:


i'll have to bring the video camera for that   :drunk: :freak:


----------



## losiman2 (Mar 27, 2006)

cool thanks micro :thumbsup:


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

K-5,I SENT YOU MAIL....HOPE YOU GET IT


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies (Jun 26, 2005)

BudBartos said:


> Freddie >>>> Thanks it was fun but I forgot to drive Your dozer  Maybe next time :thumbsup:


We will get a pic of you up driving it on the web that will be funny


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

LOSIBOY,IT WAS NICE TO MEET YOUR SON...BUT ARE YOU SURE YOU WANT HIM TO RACE....THAT MEANS YOUR GOING TO FINISH ONE MORE SPOT DOWN IN THE STANDING :tongue: :tongue:


----------



## Marty Mangione (Jan 7, 2004)

Great job everyone!!! Super fun racing lastnite The 13th and the 20th I`am in. Anyone got a used brp they want to sell??? Marty TsB


----------



## losiman2 (Mar 27, 2006)

well davon if i get him started soon you won't have to find a place for anymore trophy's... :tongue: :tongue: :tongue: :tongue:


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Marty >> I know Ruben D has one You know him the off road racer.


----------



## K-5 CAPER (Sep 30, 2006)

Davon got it thanks


----------



## d_man (Apr 6, 2006)

nicole had her first real car driving experience just like driving her brp straight into the wall then hit one car to the left bounced off that one then hit car to the right then straight back into the wall coud not take anymore so drove car to the junk yard :devil: just kidding guys everything went fine had to give everybody something to laugh about :wave:


----------



## d_man (Apr 6, 2006)

:thumbsup: thanks once again freddie had a blast :thumbsup:


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

Is there any interest in running a rookie class (12yrs or younger) for the summer series? I would be willing to sponsor some trophies for it. :thumbsup: Brett


----------



## nitrojeff (Jul 23, 2005)

Sure, I'll run in the rookie class!


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

nitrojeff said:


> Sure, I'll run in the rookie class!


Sorry you got to be over 3yrs old!!! :tongue: :wave:Or at least act like it. HE! HE! HE!


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

BigKahuna ought to be happy I,m charging "LiPos" to go fly right now.


----------



## tcian (Jul 20, 2006)

im not ging to make it out on the 20th CHRUCH RETREAT eeeeeerrrrrrr


----------



## BIGKAHUNA (Nov 27, 2006)

i am still working on brp cars.

where is my li-po at???????????????

daily in take of li-po mania....


----------



## losiman2 (Mar 27, 2006)

d_man said:


> nicole had her first real car driving experience just like driving her brp straight into the wall then hit one car to the left bounced off that one then hit car to the right then straight back into the wall coud not take anymore so drove car to the junk yard :devil: just kidding guys everything went fine had to give everybody something to laugh about :wave:


we told ya dont give her the keys... :hat:


----------



## losiman2 (Mar 27, 2006)

hey guys with the classic nascar class are we runnin spec packs or 3800 packs and spec motors or stockers?


----------



## BIGKAHUNA (Nov 27, 2006)

losiman2 said:


> hey guys with the classic nascar class are we runnin spec packs or 3800 packs and spec motors or stockers?



HOW ABOUT 13.5 BRUSHLESS WITH ANY ESC. OR 27 STOCK MOTOR WITH 3800 PACK OR SPEC BAT IN A TRUCK. RUN EATHER ONE.


----------



## tcian (Jul 20, 2006)

dont mix the 13.5s if you use them there faster than stocks


----------



## BIGKAHUNA (Nov 27, 2006)

How About A Li-po Battery Orion Carbon 3200


----------



## losiman2 (Mar 27, 2006)

here's an idea how about let the guys the question was for respond to the question..


----------



## nitrojeff (Jul 23, 2005)

BIGKAHUNA said:


> How About A Li-po Battery Orion Carbon 3200


couldn't afford a good one?


----------



## BIGKAHUNA (Nov 27, 2006)

All Servo Systems Are Now Brushless. More Power And Smaller Package And Will Out Last A Brushed Motor 100 To One.
Now Lets See 35.00 For One Brushed Motor. 75.00 For One Brushless. Do Not Say The Esc Cost More. It Is Only 25.00 More Over A Brushed Esc And You Can Run Both Motors On It.

Take That Brushed Motor At $35.00 X 100 Well You Do The Math.

Why Are We Running Brushed Motors????? Oh I Forgot You Can Not Advance The Com And Make Them Faster. You Can Not Use Better Magnets To Make Them Stronger. Takes The Cheaters Out Of The Circle. 

The 13.5 Is Real Close To Stock Brushed Motors Thats Why They Made It. 

Help Me Out Here Lets Start The Brushless Move. I Would Rather Run More Classes Than Buy More Motors.

Now Add Li-po's And I Could Run 4 Or 5 Classes. Cause I Would Not Have To Charge Batteries. Or Buy 1000.00 Worth Of Batteries And Charge The Darn Things In My Sleep. I Have To Do What Ever One Else Does. But I Can Not Figure Out Why You Guys Want To Spend So Much Money On Batteries.

I Just Shake My Head.

You Know By Now.... I Am Very Outspoken And I Am Not A Follower Eather.

Li-po Man Has Spoken.


----------



## losiman2 (Mar 27, 2006)

ok it appears you are out of place here. Most of the people on this thread race brp cars that means we are it it for fun not the latest greatest who has the most money stuff so your wasting you time here most of us haven't spent $200 on our whole spec truck chassis and electronics thats with tires and batts so the likelihood of us shelling out $200 + just for a spedo and then the motor and then a lipo batt is it's just not gonna happen no matter what kinda speel you shell out.. so sell it on the other threads please..


----------



## nitrojeff (Jul 23, 2005)

Why didn't you come out and race last friday? I brought my brushless/lipo rc18. With my split personality, we could have had a class! Maybe you should ask what you can race with your stuff instead of ridiculing our stuff.


----------



## BIGKAHUNA (Nov 27, 2006)

If You Can Not Afford 82.00 For A Orion 3200 Li-po Then Read On. You Are Paying More For The Batteries You Are Running Now. Got To Add Them All Up.

Can Run That One Battery All Day In Fact Could Run For 2 Days Maybe 3 Days Can Run For 1 Hour Of Racing And I Have Yet Been To A Race Longer Than 17 Min. 3 Heats Of 4 Min. And A 5 Min Main.
You Could Run 3 Cars With One Battery.
And Guess What.... Never Charge The Battery. Could Do That At Home With A 10.00 Charger.

So Sell Your 150.00 Charger And Buy A Orion Battery And Run 3 Classes Thats Closer To 45 Minutes Of Racing And Never Charge A Battery. Now That Would Be Fun.

I Go To Erie Pa To Race I Drive For 1 Hour And 30 Mins To Get There. I Charge Batteries For 5 Hours And I Race Not Even 15 Min. Now Thats A Day Of Charging,, It Sure Is Not Racing. 3 Hours Of Driving And 5 Hours Of Charging And 15 Min Of Racing.

Like I Said Before,,, Should Call This Sport ((((( Charging )))) Not Racing.

If All There Was Was Ni-mh Batteries I Could See Just Running Them.

This Is The Year 2007 Ever Watch Tv. We Are In The Next Century. We Did Ride Horse's Before Cars. Do You Still Ride A Horse To Work????

Off The Podium, Your Turn, Convince Me.

Li-po Man Has Spoken Again.


----------



## nitrojeff (Jul 23, 2005)

a 3200 would squash your BRP. Pretty darn convincing!!


----------



## BIGKAHUNA (Nov 27, 2006)

Opps I Am On The Brp Thread. Oh Poop.

Well You Will Run Another Class One Day. Keep Me In Mind.

I Am Working On Brp. Going To Try And Make The Friday Racing. They Are Cool. Wish I Knew Of Them Before Spending All The Money I Have On These Big Ones.


----------



## losiman2 (Mar 27, 2006)

if you don't like the sport of "charging" as you call it don't do it like i said we race for fun and we have plenty of fun the way we run now and i do race 1/10 oval also and still have no interest in spending the money for lipo and brushless.


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

losiman2 said:


> hey guys with the classic nascar class are we runnin spec packs or 3800 packs and spec motors or stockers?


LOSIBOY,WE'RE RUNNING THE SPEC TRUCK RULES...JUST CHANGING THE BODIES....THATS ALL :thumbsup:


----------



## losiman2 (Mar 27, 2006)

finally an intelligent answer to a simple question :thumbsup: :thumbsup: thanks fordboy !!!! you see all then Chevy's up front today.. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

losiman2 said:


> finally an intelligent answer to a simple question :thumbsup: :thumbsup: thanks fordboy !!!! you see all then Chevy's up front today.. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


WOW DID YOU SAY INTELLIGENT?????? MARK THIS DAY DOWN IN HISTORY


----------



## tcian (Jul 20, 2006)

BIGKAHUNA said:


> All Servo Systems Are Now Brushless. More Power And Smaller Package And Will Out Last A Brushed Motor 100 To One.
> Now Lets See 35.00 For One Brushed Motor. 75.00 For One Brushless. Do Not Say The Esc Cost More. It Is Only 25.00 More Over A Brushed Esc And You Can Run Both Motors On It.
> 
> Take That Brushed Motor At $35.00 X 100 Well You Do The Math.
> ...


the 13.5s are faster than the stocks and why spend the 179 on a 4-cell gtb when i could keep my current speedo and i ahve alot of motors


----------



## losiman2 (Mar 27, 2006)

DAVON said:


> WOW DID YOU SAY INTELLIGENT?????? MARK THIS DAY DOWN IN HISTORY


yea mabey that was a bit over stated you still like fords :tongue: :tongue: how bout them fords today LOSER !!!!! :tongue: :tongue: :tongue: :tongue:


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Bigkahuna >> Please if You want to talk about Lipos and how You love them and 1/10th big car brushless motors please do it in the threads that pertain to that.

This is for 1/18th cars mainly BRP cars those that go here have a good time with them.
Go to the brushless / Lipo thread or some other.
Thank You

I will introduce You to all the BRP racers when You come out.


----------



## losiman2 (Mar 27, 2006)

thanks bud i agree 100% :thumbsup: :thumbsup: i'm gonna send ya an email in a minute..


----------



## losiman2 (Mar 27, 2006)

bud email sent let me know asap... i sent it to the one on hobbytalk cause i have 2 for you and didn't know which to use..


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Losiman >> Got it I will send out on monday !!!


----------



## losiman2 (Mar 27, 2006)

thanks bud sent ya another email.. :thumbsup:


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies (Jun 26, 2005)

Remember boys Good Friday this Friday no racing. Hope to see everyone on the 13th. Maybe I will have my lead sled ready to give those two a challenge :thumbsup:


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

Freddie's Hobbies said:


> Remember boys Good Friday this Friday no racing. Hope to see everyone on the 13th. Maybe I will have my lead sled ready to give those two a challenge :thumbsup:


Hope fully I'll have my Pro Stock car ready for the 13th also. :thumbsup: Everybody have a Happy Easter! Looks like it's going to be a cold one.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

No easter pictures with flowers in the backround this year unless they are covered in snow.


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

Won't have to dye the eggs this year. Leave them white and set them out in the yard and the kids will never find them.


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

Freddie's Hobbies said:


> Remember boys Good Friday this Friday no racing. Hope to see everyone on the 13th. Maybe I will have my lead sled ready to give those two a challenge :thumbsup:


Oh! No! I just thought of something. "Friday the 13th". Freddie your last name isn't Kruger is it? :freak: :wave:


----------



## briano_72 (Jan 21, 2006)

what is freddies last name ?? i dont think i have ever heard it


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Freddie's Hobbies said:


> Remember boys Good Friday this Friday no racing. Hope to see everyone on the 13th. Maybe I will have my lead sled ready to give those two a challenge :thumbsup:


See Ya all on FRIDAY the 13th


----------



## BIGKAHUNA (Nov 27, 2006)

freddies last name = pink

mr pink to most.

you should see his pink 1/4 scale. i would not run it myself. it hurts my eyes. :freak: lol :thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Weaver (Jan 16, 2006)

pink is my favorite flavor


----------



## BIGKAHUNA (Nov 27, 2006)

HEY CAN YOU RUN A SCALPAL 1/18TH.http://www.robitronic.at/download/robitronic_scalpel.wmv
MAN FAST.


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

BIGKAHUNA said:


> HEY CAN YOU RUN A SCALPAL 1/18TH.http://www.robitronic.at/download/robitronic_scalpel.wmv
> MAN FAST.


SURE YOU CAN....IF YOU WANT TO LOSE :thumbsup:


----------



## losiman2 (Mar 27, 2006)

BIGKAHUNA said:


> HEY CAN YOU RUN A SCALPAL 1/18TH.http://www.robitronic.at/download/robitronic_scalpel.wmv
> MAN FAST.


this guys is an annoyance on every thread i see him on some people are just full of useless crap !!!!!


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies (Jun 26, 2005)

Yes maybe, But he does keep busy


----------



## tcian (Jul 20, 2006)

BIGKAHUNA said:


> HEY CAN YOU RUN A SCALPAL 1/18TH.http://www.robitronic.at/download/robitronic_scalpel.wmv
> MAN FAST.


why would u want to run that its junk


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Butch>> It would run in Pro stock at BRP points races, You get no points! Other nights it is open. That would be fun to watch. You should put Lipo's in it and a 8000 brushless


----------



## K-5 CAPER (Sep 30, 2006)

Butch,why don't you go play in lipo traffic


----------



## losiman2 (Mar 27, 2006)

scalpals all have the same paint job on them and it includes a big target on all sides so bring it on i would race prostock just to wreck the piece o' crap ... :wave:


----------



## BIGKAHUNA (Nov 27, 2006)

bud 
check out this video. scalpel has a 8000 momba and 4 cells.
http://www.robitronic.at/download/robitronic_scalpel.wmv

friday the 13th /////.... is it road course racing?


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

yes we all have seen that video. Look how BIG that track is. I personally think a 8000Kv motor on Freddies indoor carpet flat oval is way to much power. But I really can't wait to see you with the 8000Kv and LiPo set up on April 20th.

I had a 5400Kv motor and was a few laps faster than the 8000Kv at the last practice race.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

13th is a oval race !!! All the BRP races for summer are Oval.

Freddie>>> It is Oval correct on the 13th that is.


----------



## BIGKAHUNA (Nov 27, 2006)

Thanks Bud
What Time We Starting? Or Should I Ask What Time Does Sign In Stop. And What Time You Think We Will Get Done? Any Ideas. I Have To Go To Erie To Race The Next Day, Then Y-town Sunday. Full Race Format. Lol
Glad It Is Oval. Not To Good Yet At Road Stuff. But Dirt Racing May Help That Out.
I Do Have Other Brp Cars. I Will Run Stock.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Last time We got started at like 6:30 or 7:00 and were done by 10:00 I beleive.

Maybe ask Freddie.


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies (Jun 26, 2005)

Sounds good to me, If your going to be late just call and I will put you ion the computer :thumbsup:


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies (Jun 26, 2005)

Freddie's Palace of FUN ! 
04-13-2007 


Best Heat Lap/Time for BRP Novice: 
Shyniah Watson with 51/5:03.04

-- BRP Novice - A Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 1 47 5:00.23 Shyniah Watson :thumbsup: 
2 2 38 5:07.31 Johnathan sees 
3 3 28 5:09.34 Logan Watson 
-- 4 --- DNS --- Short Bus Marty 

Best Heat Lap/Time for BRP Stock: 
Short Bus Marty with 59/5:05.13 :dude: 

-- BRP Stock - A Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 1 109 10:00.09 Short Bus Marty :thumbsup: 
2 3 105 10:05.19 Mike Rhodes 
3 6 103 10:01.74 Dave Lazor 
4 5 102 10:03.31 Dennis Miller 
5 7 100 10:00.10 Brett Watson 
6 4 99 10:01.64 Ross Jaenke 
7 8 99 10:04.49 Nicole 
8 0 97 10:05.17 Bill Weaver 
9 2 87 10:02.79 Ian Vrana  
10 9 13 1:27.70 Dave Sees 

Best Heat Lap/Time for BRP Super Stock Truc: 
Patrick Barber with 60/5:01.83  

-- BRP Super Stock Truc - A Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 1 114 10:02.41 Patrick Barber 
2 2 108 10:03.88 Short Bus Marty 
3 4 105 10:00.75 Brett Watson 
4 3 101 10:04.59 Bill Weaver 

Best Heat Lap/Time for BRP Pro Stock: 
Bud Bartos with 73/5:03.03 :drunk: 

-- BRP Pro Stock - A Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 1 128 10:05.49 Bud Bartos  
2 2 124 10:05.17 Patrick Barber


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Freddie>> it was a great time tonight  Thanks


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

Thanks Freddie, we all had a great time tonight. Bud, thanks for the ribbons for the kids. They are really proud of them. I'm ready for a "pop". See everyone next week!!!


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

HAD A GREAT TIME FRIDAY.....CONGRATS TO ALL THE WINNERS...IT WAS GREAT TO SEE A NOVICE CLASS....IT GIVE THE LITTLE ONES A CHANCE TO HAVE A GREAT TIME AS WELL :thumbsup: :thumbsup: .......THANKS TO FREDDIE AND BUD.....SEE YOU ALL NEXT WEEK :wave:


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

ROSS...U GOT A PM :thumbsup:


----------



## losiman2 (Mar 27, 2006)

yes it was a great time i think i had more fun watching johnathan race than i did actually racing.. thanks bud for the ribbons for the kids he is so excited about that ribbon.. and thanks freddie for the great facility to race some places i would have never thought about taking my kids to race but freddies is first class all the way :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ... see everyone next time..


----------



## Easy (Aug 19, 2002)

What compound tire did you guys run last night? I was down there Wed, and the track seemed rather slick.
How about a set-up for the stock class for us newbies......
Don


----------



## losiman2 (Mar 27, 2006)

purple rears and either orange or high bite orange fronts and 1 extra spacer for your right front spring and 9/48 gears should get you close then tune from there for your driving style.. :thumbsup:


----------



## Marty Mangione (Jan 7, 2004)

Thank you very much to TONY C and his POWER PUSH battery`s thay took TQ and 1st in the A main.Marty TsB


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Maybe TONY C will come out and race with us someday


----------



## tcian (Jul 20, 2006)

Easy said:


> What compound tire did you guys run last night? I was down there Wed, and the track seemed rather slick.
> How about a set-up for the stock class for us newbies......
> Don


 the purple rears are great i would go high bite oranges,yyea i stared 8/48 then i went 9/48,dope full rears and half inside front tire and u should be ready to go


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

Shyniah was running 9/52 gearing in SpongeBuRP. I wonder how many laps she'll turn if I gear her up a little for next week?


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies (Jun 26, 2005)

Gear her UP I bet she will whip up on a few of those old crusty guys


----------



## Marty Mangione (Jan 7, 2004)

Is it friday yet?


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies (Jun 26, 2005)

Boy I am hungry hurry up !


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

Friday! Friday!! Friday!!!Friday!!!


----------



## Bill Weaver (Jan 16, 2006)

Freddie>> will there be racing on friday? if so, who plans on coming


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

I can't make it until the next points race.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I will not be out till the 11th of May for the next points race. I have lot's of yard work to do.


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

Bill Weaver said:


> Freddie>> will there be racing on friday? if so, who plans on coming


MR.WEAVER,I'M IN IF THERE IS RACING ON FRIDAY EVEN IF ITS JUST PRACTICE... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## tcian (Jul 20, 2006)

Bill Weaver said:


> Freddie>> will there be racing on friday? if so, who plans on coming


i wont be able to make it theirs a big race at the gate Friday,Saturday,Sunday


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

tcian said:


> i wont be able to make it theirs a big race at the gate Friday,Saturday,Sunday


Big race ??? Show them how it's done TCian.


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

tcian said:


> i wont be able to make it theirs a big race at the gate Friday,Saturday,Sunday


I was planning on racing at the Steel City Nationals this weekend but with the forecast for the next couple of days I'll probably be cutting grass and spreading mulch all weekend.


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies (Jun 26, 2005)

It is suppose to be a beautiful weekend. We will be staking out the forms for the inside of the asphalt oval Saturday. Work work work


----------



## tcian (Jul 20, 2006)

BudBartos said:


> Big race ??? Show them how it's done TCian.


if i dont hit the wall i just might :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

FREDDIE, U GOT A PM :thumbsup:


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

Freddie's Hobbies said:


> It is suppose to be a beautiful weekend. We will be staking out the forms for the inside of the asphalt oval Saturday. Work work work


You dont have that track done yet. Are you working Bud hours?


----------



## K-5 CAPER (Sep 30, 2006)

At least Freddie changes out of his PJ's to go to work!!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Ha Ha !!!! no one has those hours


----------



## Bill Weaver (Jan 16, 2006)

so Freddie> will the track be open tomorrow for practice, if so how late will you stay Davon >>are you going??


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

Bill Weaver said:


> so Freddie> will the track be open tomorrow for practice, if so how late will you stay Davon >>are you going??


I ASKED FREDDIE AND HE SAID IT WOULD ONLY BE OPEN FOR A LITTLE WHILE ON FRIDAY BUT IT WOULD BE OPEN ALL DAY SATURDAY.....I'D LIKE TO GO FRIDAY....I CAN BE THERE AROUND 3:30...HOW ABOUT YOU?????LET ME KNOW BEFORE TONIGHT...IF I DON'T FIND OUT TONIGHT...I'M NOT GOING TO GO....DAVE :thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Weaver (Jan 16, 2006)

sorry dave i guess i will see you next friday


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I know several pages back Micro mention about going on the 4th.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

I was looking at the 4th....


----------



## losiman2 (Mar 27, 2006)

oh yea what does a 4th look like :hat:


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

MAY 4th !!!!!!!!!


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

But the 4th is when Spiderman 3 comes out


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies (Jun 26, 2005)

TangTester said:


> But the 4th is when Spiderman 3 comes out


SO we wont laugh to much if you ware your spiderman PJ's


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

Bill Weaver said:


> sorry dave i guess i will see you next friday


BILL,I WILL BE THERE....THE 4TH....FOR SURE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

TangTester said:


> But the 4th is when Spiderman 3 comes out


OHH is that what you meant when you said something was tingling


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

I'll be there the 4th if it rains. Logan has a baseball game if it doesn't.


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

Anyone Else For The 4th???????


----------



## losiman2 (Mar 27, 2006)

we might try to make it to the 4th not sure yet wifey wants to see johnathan race but if the kids wont be there to race mabey we'll just come to practice... i'll know about work on thurs. if i have off..


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

NEWS FLASH !!! The sun is still there. It just came out here in Amherst


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

It's still raining here on the red planet!!!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Check this out it was on Youtube Josh C jumps his house with 1/8th buggy  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QADldgFHvD4


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

There is a BRP video on there also but it is one from My web site.

Wait till Freddie gets the 1/4 scale track done. There will be the worlds fastest BRP car on it at some point 8 cell 8000 Tekin  :thumbsup:


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

BudBartos said:


> Check this out it was on Youtube Josh C jumps his house with 1/8th buggy
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QADldgFHvD4


WOW..I CAN'T BELIEVE THAT THING KEPT ON RUNNING....IT MUST HAVE BEEN A 1/8TH SCALE BRP :tongue: :tongue:


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

Where I come from they call that distructive testing. Boy, it pasted with flying colors.


----------



## losiman2 (Mar 27, 2006)

yea looked like what ian did to tang on road coarse but didn't quite clean tang like that he was a little lower... :tongue: :tongue:


----------



## d_man (Apr 6, 2006)

man was that cool or what kinda reminds me of nicoles style of driving flat out mayhem and destuction bet nicole would be number one in that series :jest: :jest:


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Freddie - How will Friday the 4th be run? Will it have heats and mains or can we just come out for an hour and just practice? Some tracks charge an hourly rate and leave the computer on so you can see your lap times....just wanted to know since it is not a points night.

thanks


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies (Jun 26, 2005)

So whos planning on coming tomarrow evening ?


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I will see You on the 11th !!! You get the ashphalt in yet?


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies (Jun 26, 2005)

BudBartos said:


> I will see You on the 11th !!! You get the ashphalt in yet?


I told them it will be ready for them to start Monday. I need to husle


----------



## losiman2 (Mar 27, 2006)

i will be out fri are we racin or practicing ?


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

I'LL BE THERE :wave: 4 SURE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bill Weaver (Jan 16, 2006)

me too, how about 1 hr open practice, 2- 5 min quals, and 10 min mains


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies (Jun 26, 2005)

if enough people show up we will race


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

sorry guys - it looks like I will not make it out tonight - HAVE FUN!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Micro_Racer said:


> sorry guys - it looks like I will not make it out tonight - HAVE FUN!


Micro >>> You need that track time!!!! Tang has been working on his stuff for the last 2 weeks


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

He better be working on his stuff....

don't forget I am the Freddies Oval Champ, and have the trophy to prove it! :freak:


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Oh thats right :thumbsup:


----------



## losiman2 (Mar 27, 2006)

big thanks to freddie for this friday i know you where tired thanks for letting us run the place for a while  the wife kinda enjoyed bossin us all around like that .. had fun guys see ya next week..


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

FREDDIE,I CAN'T SAY IT ENOUGH,THANK YOU,THANK YOU,THANK YOU....WE HAD ALOT OF FUN TONIGHT AND IT WAS NICE TO MEET DAVES FAMILY AND JASON TOO....CAN'T WAIT TILL NEXT RACE....ITS GONNA BE GREAT :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ...SEE YOU ALL THEN :wave:


----------



## losiman2 (Mar 27, 2006)

hey freddie get this my wife said " if hes gonna have go carts i Wanna go all the time " THANKS FREDDIE now i'll never get away from her... LOL :wave: :wave: Keep up the great work man lookin awsome.......


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

DAVON >> Thanks for letting Jason try your car!!! How many were there? Did you race or practice?


----------



## losiman2 (Mar 27, 2006)

there was davon, MR. weaver, George, Johnathan and Me and we screwed around a little and then raced one 5 min and one 10 min race and we did caution laps when there was wrecks so my youngest son could go martial for us... it was alot of fun and my wife did the race directing.. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies (Jun 26, 2005)

Your all welcome ! ITs what it is here from to enjoy. Sorry I was busy baby sitting my concrete. If I wouldn't of the kids would of messed it up for sure. See you all Next Friday record turn out I here


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Freddie >> New track is looking good !!!! That looks like alot of work


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies (Jun 26, 2005)

BudBartos said:


> Freddie >> New track is looking good !!!! That looks like alot of work


The end is coming soon


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

WOW!! That is nice :thumbsup: 
Freddie>> Is there anything You may need for the shop is so let Me know by thursday.


----------



## losiman2 (Mar 27, 2006)

looks like a brp track to me ... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I don't think the lanes are wide enough  

I just may have to get my 1/10th car back.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Freddie's Hobbies said:


> The end is coming soon


Just moved to top.


----------



## kzxctf (Apr 25, 2007)

looks like Daytona super speedway for the brp cars. Bud have your cars been tested in a wind tunnel and how are they when bump drafting?? lol


----------



## losiman2 (Mar 27, 2006)

the trucks work for bump drafting just ask davon ... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

looking great freddie


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

kzxctf said:


> looks like Daytona super speedway for the brp cars. Bud have your cars been tested in a wind tunnel and how are they when bump drafting?? lol


Bud's very experiened at bump drafting. I think he needs to develop a COT body though so the bumpers match up. It sure doesn't work with the Outlaw wedge. :drunk: :wave:


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

losiman2 said:


> the trucks work for bump drafting just ask davon ... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


YOUR THE BIG TIME MOTOR BUILDER...BUILD YOURSELF A FASTER MOTOR OR STAY OUT OF MY WAY....YOU DONKEY CART :wave:


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

BudBartos said:


> I just may have to get my 1/10th car back.


*OMG, The Legend of Whipporwill returning to 1/10 scale. *

* *

*Freddie, you will have to build a grandstand so you can name it for Bud. *

:jest:


----------



## losiman2 (Mar 27, 2006)

DAVON said:


> YOUR THE BIG TIME MOTOR BUILDER...BUILD YOURSELF A FASTER MOTOR OR STAY OUT OF MY WAY....YOU DONKEY CART :wave:


your just tryin to follow the fast truck to the front ya mooch !!!! :tongue: :tongue:


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Bob >> I did run like 2 years ago at Classic outside 6 turn single ran good till I got bumped into the wet grass!!!

That new track is going to be sweet!!!!


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

losiman2 said:



> your just tryin to follow the fast truck to the front ya mooch !!!! :tongue: :tongue:


IF I WAS DOING THAT I'D BE DOING DOUNUTS :tongue: :tongue:


----------



## tcian (Jul 20, 2006)

BudBartos said:


> Just moved to top.


man now thats going to be fun lookin good freddie :thumbsup: dave i think ill have to have you build me some fast x stocks :thumbsup:


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

IS IT FRIDAY YET!!!!!!!!!!! :freak: :freak: :freak:


----------



## kzxctf (Apr 25, 2007)

less then a day!! :thumbsup:


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

kzxctf said:


> less then a day!! :thumbsup:


JASON,R U READY???????


----------



## losiman2 (Mar 27, 2006)

DAVON said:


> JASON,R U READY???????


hes ready to put the whoopin on you :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :tongue: :tongue: i'll give him a faster motor just to watch him spank ya ..LOL...


----------



## kzxctf (Apr 25, 2007)

Yep just put the finishing tweaks on the car and loaded everything up so I can head to the track after work... :thumbsup: I will have to get the car set up once I get there.


----------



## kzxctf (Apr 25, 2007)

losiman2 said:


> i'll give him a faster motor just to watch him spank ya ..LOL...


 I'll take all the help I can get.. LOL


----------



## MAD1 (Aug 6, 2005)

What's this racing all about? Runnin ovals or road on Fridays. Nitro, you playing anymore?


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

BRP Points on every 3rd Friday night...running 1/18th on oval. See Bud for schedule and rules.


----------



## Bill Weaver (Jan 16, 2006)

Mitch, get a brp and join us, its fun again, same group mostly, fantastic facility, laid back director, Im sure Bud will have a racer kit with him come on out!! and yes the human loud speaker races with us occasionally and he"s fast


----------



## MAD1 (Aug 6, 2005)

Bill Weaver said:


> Mitch, get a brp and join us, its fun again, same group mostly, fantastic facility, laid back director, Im sure Bud will have a racer kit with him come on out!! and yes the human loud speaker races with us occasionally and he"s fast


I ordered a kit from the Bud Miester. Can't make it this week (Mother's coming!) Try to get out soon, just not sure how often, but I want to play once in a while.

See ya soon


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

MAD1 >> Got the order look at the flyer and let Me know if You want the super stock truck. I will adjust order to get You all You need. :thumbsup:


----------



## MAD1 (Aug 6, 2005)

BudBartos said:


> MAD1 >> Got the order look at the flyer and let Me know if You want the super stock truck. I will adjust order to get You all You need. :thumbsup:


Bud, If that is what everyone is running, go ahead and switch the order up. I just want to run with everyone else.

Mitch


----------



## BIGKAHUNA (Nov 27, 2006)

Going To Run Brp On The Black Top?


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

MAD1 said:


> Bud, If that is what everyone is running, go ahead and switch the order up. I just want to run with everyone else.
> 
> Mitch


MITCH, THE TRUCK CLASS IS FUN AND VERY CLOSE RACING....HOPE YOU CAN RACE WITH US SOON :thumbsup: SEE YA :wave: DAVE


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

BIGKAHUNA said:


> Going To Run Brp On The Black Top?


BUD DID TAKE A FEW LAPS ON THE TRACK AND IT WAS SMOOTH AS GLASS AND HIS BRP LOOKED VERY FAST OUT THERE....IT COULD BE POSSIBLE :thumbsup:


----------



## tcian (Jul 20, 2006)

brp rocks good to see you mitch


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies (Jun 26, 2005)

tcian said:


> brp rocks good to see you mitch


Dude ! are you supose to be in your room or something ?


----------



## tcian (Jul 20, 2006)

no im grounded from racing


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies (Jun 26, 2005)

tcian said:


> no im grounded from racing


And how do tell did that happen ?


----------



## losiman2 (Mar 27, 2006)

little guy with a big mouth is how that happened :drunk: :drunk:


----------



## Bill Weaver (Jan 16, 2006)

Yeah but direct quotes are better


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Hanging with the Gayt crowd


----------



## K-5 CAPER (Sep 30, 2006)

Gayt>>>???????????????????????????


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

whoops can't spell !!


----------



## losiman2 (Mar 27, 2006)

i think that was intended  ya know chris


----------



## tcian (Jul 20, 2006)

i shot my mouth off


----------



## Marty Mangione (Jan 7, 2004)

Mitch Good to here from you again!!!


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies (Jun 26, 2005)

tcian said:


> i shot my mouth off


You know grasshopper, sometimes its better to be scene and not heard. 

I know youg boy who once called me and told me he was going to win it all, that boy finish almost DEAD last :freak: Funny how the world works


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

O.K. FELLOW BRPers....ANYBODY UP FOR SOME FUN AND PRACTICE THIS FRIDAY THE 18th????????? POST IF YOU WANNA RACE :thumbsup: :thumbsup: I'M IN :thumbsup:...DAVE


----------



## losiman2 (Mar 27, 2006)

no racin for me this weekend  but i will be there for sure the next fri to race/practice whatever... :thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Weaver (Jan 16, 2006)

Im in


----------



## nicky-bobby04 (May 15, 2007)

i dont know if d-man and i are coming....we will see....i might not be able to drive though because my truck wont be done....


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

nicky-bobby04 said:


> i dont know if d-man and i are coming....we will see....i might not be able to drive though because my truck wont be done....


ALRIGHT NICE TO SEE YOU HERE NICKY-BOBBY :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Marty Mangione (Jan 7, 2004)

I will try, not sure if i can make it got a lot of work to do. Marty TsB


----------



## Marty Mangione (Jan 7, 2004)

I`am IN FOR FRIDAY. Hope there is more than 4 of us. Anyone got any 14 tooth pinions??? I want to put the truck on the outdoor oval with 6 cells.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I won't be out till June 1st. Marty let us know how the truck was on the big track


----------



## cepaw (Aug 27, 2005)

Hey Guys, as some of you may know. my wife and I are expecting a little one soon.
as a result, I know I will not have as much time for racing as I would like.
I will continue to race the BRP, in fact I want to set up a new car with a brushless system. I will not be racing my TC again, so I will be selling all my TC stuff, I thought I would post it here before I put it on rc swap & sell or ebay, if anyone is interested let me know.

xray T2 rolling chassis $ 325 used in 2006 indoor season, carpet only
comes with 4 stock motors
full set of xray springs
aluminum front sterring blocks
aluminum rear uprights
graphite motor guard
stainless steel screw set (extra)
pinion set 14 total
spare parts include front/rear arms- c hubs- dog bone and more

integy x-mod super lathe 3 with motor $50
integy team alignment set up station & laser tweek board $75
I also have 2 4200 6 cell packs $ 25 each
2 3800 6 cell packs $15 each
batteries we bought for 2006 indoor season
thanks
Mike


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

Friday?????????????anybody Else???????????


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

for the people who are running the truck on the outdoor track....you can get bigger pinion gears beyond 14 tooth. I use the Robinson pinion gears - they go up to 20 tooth. The 370 motor has a flat shaft - so the gears fit well and mesh OK with Bud's spur gear (they are a little loud, just make sure the mesh is on the loose side)
Link to pinion:
http://www2.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&W=000209136&I=LXKLB8&P=K

HUMMM - speed 370 + 20 tooth pinion + 45 tooth spur + 6 cells = FAST BRP!


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

Scalpel pinions work also. Youjust have to trim them down a little with a dremel. They go up to 22 tooth.


----------



## losiman2 (Mar 27, 2006)

aaaawwwwwwwwww he said the s word i'm tellin buddddddddd  ... lol..


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

losiman2 said:


> aaaawwwwwwwwww he said the s word i'm tellin buddddddddd  ... lol..


That is the only thing that is good I run them but I have broken one beleive it or not!!!


----------



## losiman2 (Mar 27, 2006)

how about vendetta pinions bud they are not the same as associated ya know that metric / standard thing they should work on the brp gears wont they.. they have them for 2.3 mm shaft and 2 mm shaft motors


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

All of those should be the same metric pitch. Stay away from alum ones.


----------



## Bill Weaver (Jan 16, 2006)

OK boys team shortbus spent friday on the big outdoor track testing . first things first Freddie (the Bruton Smith of RC) has constucted an unbelievably smooth track perfect for the BRP. WE tried 6 cells with 15-45; uncontrolable . 6 cells w/ 10-45 still not able to control it. I dont think 6 cells w/370 will work. Out of frustration took out my superstock truck (4cells 10-45) drivable but so loose you could not complete a good corner we sent her on back to the pitts for some shortbus garage majic after returning too the track the truck was HOOKED UP with the 10-45 it was driving thrugh the corners OK but it seemed slow down the super long straights, back to the pitts. By this time we had only enough daylight for 1 more run 4 different people drove my truck ( George Davon Marty and myself) nobody had any trouble maintaining a respectable line and it seemed fast enough to be fun the set up in my truck is as follows:: middy chissis> 3x1 powerpush batteries> reg orange fronts> purple rears>silver rt ft spring> orange lt ft spring>very loose rear pod>11-45 gearing>slight bit of tweek on rt front>1" spoiler>red dot full rears nothing on fronts> Davon timed a lap or two with a wrist watch at about 14 sec. As close as I can guess it ran 20 -25 minutes on a pack Ill be the first to post it WE NEED TO RACE ON THE BIG TRACK PLEASE BUD THE BIG TRACK!!!


----------



## Bill Weaver (Jan 16, 2006)

On the pinion thing; most designed for the 370 motor are long and need to be ground down after testing last night I think 11 or 12 with a 45 spur will satisfy everone but the pro stock drivers and they are press on slot car pinions I bet if we all ask nicely MR Sees may order a batch for us


----------



## MAD1 (Aug 6, 2005)

So...scale would make the big oval really like a 6 mile oval? Let me know what the deal will be, I'm setting up my truck now. Speaking of which, how far down do you slam the body on these things?


----------



## losiman2 (Mar 27, 2006)

i can order some and i would suggest we get the steel ones this time instead of the brass ones the steel perform much better just ask tang and bud there a little more but worth it i think i'll look up the prices and let ya'll know and mad 1 you can slam the truck body it is legal to cut a hole for the rear pod post to stick through the bed bud approved it .... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: its all about how low can you go when you got fuzzy dice in the mirror and dingle balls in the interior your there... :thumbsup: " no man Dave's not here "


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

The points race series is set for the indoor track. No rain, Friday night lots of fun food ect.:thumbsup: 

Freddie said 3 makes a class so You will be able to run on the big track. I beleive they will be running 1/10th on sunday.

Mad1>> You can mount it as low as You want but the rear cannot be cut out for air flow.


----------



## MAD1 (Aug 6, 2005)

Sounds good. Down on the deck she goes! What is with a 3x1 battery. does this mean 3 on the left and 1 on the right? This Oval stuff is all new to me. I would assume the different springs are also for letting the car turn left all the time. Roundy round!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Yes there are several running 3 on left one on right. Just set it up stock and We will check it out before You run to get You dialed!!!

Mitch fig that out in mph 6 mile oval 14 second laps. What You think about 900 MPH  And thats with the truck You should have seen the wedge with brushless. That was around 1,200 mph if You brought the size up of course.


----------



## MAD1 (Aug 6, 2005)

Who needs tires. Wings should do!


----------



## Bill Weaver (Jan 16, 2006)

Mad1 scale its about 1.5 mile> 440ft run line x 1/18 scale =7920 scale ft =1.5 miles I think Freddie measured 420 ft run line but close enough at 14 sec laps thats close to 400 mph scale wise. SICK Bud I kinda meant on a sat or sun as a one or two time thing


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Sure I would be up to coming out on a sunday to run 1/18th I need to set up for speed with a BFW 
Speed kills !!!


----------



## Bill Weaver (Jan 16, 2006)

the very best seller at BRP


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

I would be intrested in a Sunday on the big track deal


----------



## losiman2 (Mar 27, 2006)

i would love to run the big track what sunday we gonna do this..


----------



## MAD1 (Aug 6, 2005)

Bill Weaver said:


> Mad1 scale its about 1.5 mile> 440ft run line x 1/18 scale =7920 scale ft =1.5 miles I think Freddie measured 420 ft run line but close enough at 14 sec laps thats close to 400 mph scale wise. SICK Bud I kinda meant on a sat or sun as a one or two time thing


Heck...I didn't know I was going to get tested. I was just pullin a number out of my @&&.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

losiman2 said:


> i would love to run the big track what sunday we gonna do this..


Maybe when the track is done


----------



## losiman2 (Mar 27, 2006)

MAD1 said:


> Heck...I didn't know I was going to get tested. I was just pullin a number out of my @&&.


you know us serious brp racers


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

MR. WEAVER....YOU GOT MAIL :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

When We get a speed on the big track We will have to figure what that little 1.400 in dia. tire is turning in RPM?? I say with brushless We will hit about 55 to 60 mph.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

11 More days till sausage night !! WHOOPS I mean race night  

I know of 2 new racers joining us at the next event. Both in the truck class.


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies (Jun 26, 2005)

Just to let you know I know a lot of guys have asked about running outside WE will race on Sundays I already got a guy asking about running 1/18th remember we only need 4 and you guys and another heat :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I brought this over from the other thread. 
Please keep Freddies place clean !!!!!!!!!
Quote from Freddie!!!

I will say this really quick. I would of thought this would be a no brainier, but apparently not.  
I look nothing like anyone's mother. There should be no reason I should be picking up trash from the lawn. There are trash receptacles, people need to make the 10 foot walk and use them. Also I do not smoke. I HATE !!!  cigarette butts. They came with you, make sure they leave with you! use a ash tray, can, anything but the lawn, track, pit area, etc. 

Just a little pet peeve I have and wanted to air right from the get go. No surprises I tell it like it is :thumbsup:


----------



## losiman2 (Mar 27, 2006)

well guys whats up for fri this week anyone gonna be there for some r&d or some racing... lmk :thumbsup:


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

I'D SHOW BUT I DON'T THINK ANYONE ELSE IS INTERESTED.....BUT IF YOU ARE...POST A REPLY :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Not I !! See Ya next week :thumbsup:


----------



## losiman2 (Mar 27, 2006)

yea i was planning on being there i need to work on that stock brp car bad it handles like crap... not sure what time ill be there i'm gonna try and get there early but i might have to wait for the kids till 4 or so i'm trying to get someone to pick em up from school so i can come early.. i'll let ya know a time a little later but i'll be there..


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

You better work on it


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

Losiboy,i'm Not Going To Be There This Friday.....sorry Dude


----------



## losiman2 (Mar 27, 2006)

i must stink or something the fri i'm gonna go nobody else is gonna be there.


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

I wish the track was about an hour closer and I'd come out tomorrow. I've got about 9 hours of mowing to get done tomorrow. No way I can make it. I keep hoping I'll get rained out on a day my wifes in town to get the kids. So I can get out to Freddie's to work on the set up on my cars. My truck and Pro-stock need serious work.


----------



## losiman2 (Mar 27, 2006)

well if anyones gonna be there fri let me know if not i guess i'll just have to keep the speed secrets to myself :tongue: i will be out there prob around 2 or 3 ..


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

losiman2 said:


> well if anyones gonna be there fri let me know if not i guess i'll just have to keep the speed secrets to myself :tongue: i will be out there prob around 2 or 3 ..


Are you keeping the speed secrets to yourself or from yourself. :freak: :tongue: :wave:


----------



## losiman2 (Mar 27, 2006)

yep :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## nicky-bobby04 (May 15, 2007)

hey guys!!!!!....my dad has to finish my truck and then i will be racing with all you big dudes!!! haha :jest: :lol: thanks to bill i have a sweet truck body!!! thanxs bill!!!!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

And another Truck driver !! I mean racer


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

losiman2 said:


> yea i was planning on being there i need to work on that stock brp car bad it handles like crap... not sure what time ill be there i'm gonna try and get there early but i might have to wait for the kids till 4 or so i'm trying to get someone to pick em up from school so i can come early.. i'll let ya know a time a little later but i'll be there..


A wiseman once said : Speed not only in motor but also chassis grasshopper  
******* chassis works coming soon.


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

nicky-bobby04 said:


> hey guys!!!!!....my dad has to finish my truck and then i will be racing with all you big dudes!!! haha :jest: :lol: thanks to bill i have a sweet truck body!!! thanxs bill!!!!


Are you going to be driving the Wonder Bread truck Nikki-Bobby? Or should I say the Wander Bread truck because it will probably be wandering all over the track. :freak: :tongue: :wave:


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

That is funny !!!!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Losiman >> How was friday test day? Was the track loose?


----------



## losiman2 (Mar 27, 2006)

i didn't get there i was held a gunpoint and forced to go fishing friday  sorry guess we'll have to find out this friday ...


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

losiman2 said:


> i didn't get there i was held a gunpoint and forced to go fishing friday  sorry guess we'll have to find out this friday ...


You too, I have to do that tomorrow. Logan's soft-air gun leaves a nasty welt. :drunk: :wave:


----------



## nicky-bobby04 (May 15, 2007)

you know what.....
1: im spelling "nikki" a different way- spell it "nicky"
2: and i will NOT BE wandering around the track(bud!!!)
3: if bill finds some wonder bread decals yes i will have a wonder bread truck!!!!! god....*crys*   
haha this will be so much fun with me racing with all you all....is the other lonely half of the "in" team going to be there friday? (and no freddie i dont want him serenading me with the whole "sweet sugar plum" poop... ):lol:


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

I'm sorry Nicky-Booby. There did I spell Nicky right. :lol: :devil: :jest: Just playin with ya, see you Friday Nichole!!! :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## tcian (Jul 20, 2006)

nicky-bobby04 said:


> you know what.....
> 1: im spelling "nikki" a different way- spell it "nicky"
> 2: and i will NOT BE wandering around the track(bud!!!)
> 3: if bill finds some wonder bread decals yes i will have a wonder bread truck!!!!! god....*crys*
> haha this will be so much fun with me racing with all you all....is the other lonely half of the "in" team going to be there friday? (and no freddie i dont want him serenading me with the whole "sweet sugar plum" poop... ):lol:


nope wont be there july :freak:


----------



## nicky-bobby04 (May 15, 2007)

that has to suck!!!! yea i will be there friday and so will my dad!!!! wooooooo


----------



## losiman2 (Mar 27, 2006)

oh for joy ..


----------



## losiman2 (Mar 27, 2006)

johnathan and i will be there fri whos bringin the air conditioner :freak: rubber shops been a little warm this week :drunk:


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies (Jun 26, 2005)

Nationals ? did someone way nationals ? I know a place we can run the stinking nationals. And I know a guy who is more than capable of doing it. :wave:


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

Freddie's Hobbies said:


> Nationals ? did someone way nationals ? I know a place we can run the stinking nationals. And I know a guy who is more than capable of doing it. :wave:


BEST PLACE IN OHIO :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------

